# Listen to this and cry - make sure you have tissues



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Just found this on a different thread. It didnt look like anyone had viewed it for over a year. It will make you cry, the words say it all...






If this link doesnt work, go to you tube and type in - I would die for that by Kellie Coffey

Amazing
xxx


----------

